# Average Cost of New Trails?



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Just fishing for information to compare to a new project proposed in my riding area. What would be the average cost per linear foot of trail in an area like western NC/appalachia (SC/NC/WV)? I know there are several factors that play into the cost estimate, but looking for what would be average, too high and too low. Any other input welcome. I'd like to make sure estimate provided is reasonable.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

For moderate side slopes (<40%), 2' tread width, and non rocky (easy to dig) soils the cost can range from $2-$4 per foot. Add in rocky soils, steeper side slopes, or wider tread and the cost quickly increases.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Cost? Besides pt wood for boardwalks and such? Lunch. Most of our MA trail work is done on a volunteer basis. At least for the public parks and forest stuff. Got bike groups to work with?


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

aero901 said:


> For moderate side slopes (<40%), 2' tread width, and non rocky (easy to dig) soils the cost can range from $2-$4 per foot. Add in rocky soils, steeper side slopes, or wider tread and the cost quickly increases.


2-4$/ft ?

I wish I had your kind of terrain since those numbers are simply impossible where I am. Our "easy" terrain is closer to 5$, typical terrain is around 7-8$/ft. And that's excluding boardwalk and special features that are usually charged over.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

HypNoTic said:


> 2-4$/ft ?
> 
> I wish I had your kind of terrain since those numbers are simply impossible where I am. Our "easy" terrain is closer to 5$, typical terrain is around 7-8$/ft. And that's excluding boardwalk and special features that are usually charged over.


We are pretty fortunate to have easy to work soils and mild terrain. Just to be clear, those numbers may be a bit low for what a professional builder would charge around here. I've calculated the costs based on collected volunteer data and our state's volunteer value figures. Structures and other planning costs weren't included in the estimate either.

To the OP, it is going to be difficult to judge if a estimate is reasonable even if we provide ballpark $/ft numbers. The costs of two trails on either side of a valley can be drastically different due to the unpredictability of terrain, geology, hydrology, etc. Are you concerned an estimate is too high? Too low?


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've usually heard cost per mile $15,000 to 30,000 ball park. machine built.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

$5/ft is what Sierra Buttes fundraises every year.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

From a rough calculation it looks like our local club paid about $5/ft for the last lot of professionally built trails, including a lot of complex structures. That said, we don't have any rock, a local outfit did the work, and by all accounts the club got a _very_ good deal.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Unless you want a designated flow trail I don't get paying for a trail.

The scouting, planning, digging, picking, maintaining... All outside work. To me is almost as fun as the biking itself. I guess too many others don't feel that way.

I would sooner rider one day; trail work one day; than ride only.


It's like eating venison you bought at Wal Mart. No hunt.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Just fishing for information to compare to a new project proposed in my riding area. What would be the average cost per linear foot of trail in an area like western NC/appalachia (SC/NC/WV)? I know there are several factors that play into the cost estimate, but looking for what would be average, too high and too low. Any other input welcome. I'd like to make sure estimate provided is reasonable.


Do you use volunteer labor in your area? Type of property ( state, local, forest etc) and trail length? Terrain and topography? Users? Hikers, dogs, horses, bikers? Any MOU for upkeep?


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

I know a thing or two about professional builds in the area you are asking about. Range would be 2-10$ a liner foot depending on a wide range of variables.

-How steep?
-How much rock?
-How think is the corridor?
-How much trail is there to build? 
-Type of trail?
and several other factors.

The best bang for buck is hybrid projects where the trail contractor does the machine work and heavy lifting (chainsaw, rough cutting the bench etc.) and volunteers do the finish work. That can cut price of new trail by a large margin thus making new trail more affordable but still giving s sense of ownership to the community. But if the club and community already has a lot of trail to do maintenance work on, turn key for new construction while allowing local focus to be on maintenance is a good route.



Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Just fishing for information to compare to a new project proposed in my riding area. What would be the average cost per linear foot of trail in an area like western NC/appalachia (SC/NC/WV)? I know there are several factors that play into the cost estimate, but looking for what would be average, too high and too low. Any other input welcome. I'd like to make sure estimate provided is reasonable.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Miker J said:


> The scouting, planning, digging, picking, maintaining... All outside work. To me is almost as fun as the biking itself. I guess too many others don't feel that way.


Almost nobody does. Recruiting and retaining volunteers is difficult.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

tbmaddux said:


> Almost nobody does. Recruiting and retaining volunteers is difficult.


North Shore Nemba member here,( MA) We have a great organization and advocacy here in New England. Lots of member participation, ie digging dirt as well as riding. In my chapter we probably have at least 30-40 members who show up for some trail work days and maybe 20 others once in a while. Many of us actually like to do trail work. Better trails, better riding.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Woodman said:


> I know a thing or two about professional builds in the area


Woody, do you actually believe that 25 years of experience building in that area makes you a half-god?

/hint: my answer is YES. Listen to this very, very wise man. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Only Half?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

tbmaddux said:


> Almost nobody does. Recruiting and retaining volunteers is difficult.


Must be a New England thing, cuz yeah, as mentioned, we mainly roll our own up here.
Paying for trail is an alien concept.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Must be a New England thing, cuz yeah, as mentioned, we mainly roll our own up here.
> Paying for trail is an alien concept.


Volunteer builders here mostly just want to build blacks and double blacks. I only know one guy who builds green/blue trail. If you want something without mandatory drops, jumps, and/or steeps then you might have to pay for it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cerebroside said:


> Volunteer builders here mostly just want to build blacks and double blacks. I only know one guy who builds green/blue trail. If you want something without mandatory drops, jumps, and/or steeps then you might have to pay for it.


Or build it.

Most around here tend to build intermediate trail, and work in go arounds for tougher features. Very, very few trails that I would consider expert outside of lift served areas or old stuff originally purposed for hiking.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

So true Slappy, as you said 90% of the southern New England stuff is volly rider built and generally accessible to most ridrrs. The only paid gigs are for Parks and some of the northern Vermont Resort Region.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> ...Very, very few trails that I would consider expert outside of lift served areas or old stuff originally purposed for hiking.


Here's one of the latest volunteer built trails at my local riding area:



Yes, I rode the go around.


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

I've worked on projects that were sold at 5 bucks a foot and were basically a loss for the builders, or a break even. BITD with hand-benched trail it ends up being more in Vt. A lot more. I've watched the VYCC build trail for 1000 dollars per foot when trying to armor. I hand built a turnpike across a swamp at 30 bucks a foot for VMBA. Then I built a few miles of primitive single track high up on a ridge, not designed to be sold or ridden by the masses for free. The climb is a filter, and the technicality of the riding is a filter as well. Too many variables to quantify without experience in your local area.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cerebroside said:


> Here's one of the latest volunteer built trails at my local riding area:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I rode the go around.


That's sweet!


----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

Costs are extremely variable, as terrain, vegetation, and route selected can make for a huge difference in cost. but to give a rough idea: If the government is involved and you are using professional builders $25,000-$50,000 per mile, plus costs for planning, can be expected. Paradise Royale trail, built on Federal land in California cost $89,000 per mile! For volunteers working without government involvement the cost can easily drop to less than 50 bucks per mile.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

aero901 said:


> We are pretty fortunate to have easy to work soils and mild terrain. Just to be clear, those numbers may be a bit low for what a professional builder would charge around here. I've calculated the costs based on collected volunteer data and our state's volunteer value figures. Structures and other planning costs weren't included in the estimate either.
> 
> To the OP, it is going to be difficult to judge if a estimate is reasonable even if we provide ballpark $/ft numbers. The costs of two trails on either side of a valley can be drastically different due to the unpredictability of terrain, geology, hydrology, etc. Are you concerned an estimate is too high? Too low?


Just want to see if the proposed price is fair. From the info gathered here, prices are in thus range. Contract will be bid out anyhow.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Miker J said:


> Unless you want a designated flow trail I don't get paying for a trail.
> 
> The scouting, planning, digging, picking, maintaining... All outside work. To me is almost as fun as the biking itself. I guess too many others don't feel that way.
> 
> ...


Not possible with the proposed plan. The scope and size would take years with the amount of volunteers that usually contribute in my area.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Do you use volunteer labor in your area? Type of property ( state, local, forest etc) and trail length? Terrain and topography? Users? Hikers, dogs, horses, bikers? Any MOU for upkeep?


Yes, we have volunteer support; but limited people contribute on a regular basis. Private land for public use (i.e. not USFS, state, etc.). Bike specific trails, with hiker access on some. No horses. Mountainous, little to no rocky terrain. MOU TBD; may just be volunteers from local club if trails designed properly/good.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Woodman said:


> I know a thing or two about professional builds in the area you are asking about.


I know you do. And I've heard about bike parks that lie in disrepair because of volunteer commitments that didn't materialize and features that get torn down due to risk management advice that wasn't asked for. Not sure how valid those claims are, but if we need professional advice, planning, or work it will be contracted for. Although with this plan there is little fear of litigation if someone gets hurt due to the specific intent of the trail system.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately bike parks get built due to a high level of excitement at the time and then are not taken care of over time and they can become risk management problems. Risk management concerns are real and lawsuits do happen (though many don't really go far due to lack of concrete evidence that the structure or trail was the real problem, many times it is rider skill or lack there of that causes the accident).



Timothy G. Parrish said:


> I know you do. And I've heard about bike parks that lie in disrepair because of volunteer commitments that didn't materialize and features that get torn down due to risk management advice that wasn't asked for. Not sure how valid those claims are, but if we need professional advice, planning, or work it will be contracted for. Although with this plan there is little fear of litigation if someone gets hurt due to the specific intent of the trail system.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

